# Heat belts , heat pads or other sources -what's best



## Unclestewbrew (8/4/15)

Hi fellas , 
Had my fridge up and running with a temp controller now for a couple of months and I couldn't be happier with the ease of the whole process
With the weather starting to cool , I was wondering what is the best heating source to add.
I've heard good things about a reptile heat cord , I can get one of these for around $30 from petbarn

Wouldn't mind other more experienced brewers opinions on what's best when it comes to warming

BTW I mainly brew ales ,

Cheers in advance 
Stu


----------



## panzerd18 (8/4/15)

I use a reptilian heating globe.


----------



## BJB (8/4/15)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-Reptile-Heat-CORD-Flexable-CABLE-25-Watt-4-5M-/171650780388?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item27f72f0ce4

I find these work really well, just snake them through your fridge. Nice gentle heat and well priced.


----------



## DU99 (8/4/15)

i am using a small decommisioned fridge holds a 30 litre fermenter,i am using the lampholder in the fridge with a 25watt globe connected to a thermostat.works ok me.

.PS i put a old t-shirt over the fermenter also


----------



## Unclestewbrew (8/4/15)

Is there a concern with the reptile cord coming into contact with the fridge surfaces BJB ?

What's the globe worth panzerd18 and is any other gear required to get it up and running ? 

Cheers


----------



## Matplat (8/4/15)

I literally just ordered one of these:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291178733044?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Sorry that I can't tell you how wel they work... but I'm sure I read that they were better than the heat pads, although exactly why I couldn't be sure.


----------



## jimmy_jangles (8/4/15)

i have a 240v computer fan inside my fridge, i have this directly off the 240v supply to my temp controller so that it is constantly on, which they are designed for.

the heat generated by the fan is nice and gentle and you are even able to brew around the 30 degree mark if saison is your game, plus the air circulation keeps the whole fridge at the same temp, no difference between top and bottom


----------



## zeggie (8/4/15)

Matplat said:


> I literally just ordered one of these:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291178733044?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Sorry that I can't tell you how wel they work... but I'm sure I read that they were better than the heat pads, although exactly why I couldn't be sure.


I have 2 of these. Cheap, easy and work fine.


----------



## stm (8/4/15)

Brew with a lager yeast!


----------



## panzerd18 (8/4/15)

Unclestewbrew said:


> What's the globe worth panzerd18 and is any other gear required to get it up and running ?
> 
> Cheers



All you need.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Ceramic-Lamp-Holder-Heat-Emitter-Set-Pet-Reptile-Snake-Heating-Bird-Brooder-/281394274966?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&var=&hash=item418467e296

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Digital-Thermostat-for-Reptile-Incubator-Heat-Lamp-2000W-220-240v-/181704539951?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item2a4e6f3f2f

Keep in mind it comes with a US plug, you need an adapter. My cheapo temp controller takes US plugs so its perfect for me as does the one linked.



EDIT

I just realised that you need it while fermenting.

I use a heating belt wrapped around fermenter while fermenting. 

I use the reptile globe for bottle conditioning at the correct temperature. 

If you just want to heat the inside cavity of the fridge then I find the globe to be the best, but the belt is great as its in direct contact with the fermenter.


----------



## SergeMarx (8/4/15)

i prefer the heat belt option - measure temp from and apply heat to the fermenter only. why bother heating up all that fridge space if you don't need to?


----------



## jimmy_jangles (8/4/15)

SergeMarx said:


> i prefer the heat belt option - measure temp from and apply heat to the fermenter only. why bother heating up all that fridge space if you don't need to?


haha that's a good point! my setup is terribly energy inefficient


----------



## BJB (8/4/15)

Unclestewbrew said:


> Is there a concern with the reptile cord coming into contact with the fridge surfaces BJB ?
> 
> What's the globe worth panzerd18 and is any other gear required to get it up and running ?
> 
> Cheers


Not at all, if you hold the cord it is just warm. I have used lamps and a pad before, IMHO the cord wins hands down.
I did notice it smelled a bit (plasticy) the first time I used it, the next one (I have two) I turned on out of the fridge for a couple of days.
My opinion only mate, we all have our own favorites. Best of luck with it .


----------



## mofox1 (8/4/15)

BJB said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-Reptile-Heat-CORD-Flexable-CABLE-25-Watt-4-5M-/171650780388?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item27f72f0ce4
> 
> I find these work really well, just snake them through your fridge. Nice gentle heat and well priced.


Lol, I had just bookmarked that one earlier today.


----------



## bookers (8/4/15)

I have rigged up a 40watt light on a piece of timber that is jammed across the top of my Tuckerbox freezer, seems to work fine, as stated before, just use the existing light that's in place


----------



## mofox1 (8/4/15)

Just ordered one of the heat cords, but my existing setup is a lava lamp base (40w) that sits under the shelf in the ferm fridge.


----------



## nosco (9/4/15)

I use a heat belt inside my ferm fridge. It works great but I am looking for something else as I dont trust it. If you plug it in and hold it in your hands after a while it gets to hot to handle so I dont trust it in direct contact with my fermenter/beer. It does need some kind of heat sink though. I have tried it around a cube with a bit of water in it and that works great but I need the cube space.

Now I have it wrapped around the inside of the fridge in the groove where the shelves went which works perfectly. Not to harsh but quick enough. However I have noticed that the plastic on the inside of the fridge where the belt is has turned yellow and it going a bit brittle. I might give the ceramic lamp a go.


----------



## Kingy (9/4/15)

I have a heat pad and a belt, keeps my double batches nice and cozy.


----------



## Spiesy (9/4/15)

Infrared ceramic heat lamp. 

I looked into all options before buying and this made the most sense to me. 

Electric fan heaters, like the kind you put under your desk to keep you warm in winter are dangerous if they get wet. 

Heat belts or pads, when in direct contact with your fermenter will heat the contact points more so than other devices - creating an uneven temperature. You're better off heating the ambient air. 

Ceramic infrared heat lamps don't emit any damaging light rays. They heat the ambient space. Mine came with a clip, that I can clip onto the fridge door - making it safe. Buy a low wattage version, so you don't overshoot your intended temp target. They are also relatively inexpensive.


----------



## Yob (9/4/15)

Isn't the only bad spectrum ultra violet?

Agree about heating ambient, much more gentle a manner of heat. I personally use heat pads in the fridge door.


----------



## Spiesy (9/4/15)

Yob said:


> Isn't the only bad spectrum ultra violet?
> 
> Agree about heating ambient, much more gentle a manner of heat. I personally use heat pads in the fridge door.


Re: light. Yes, I believe you're right. 

Still, with ceramic heat lamps or heat pads heating the ambient - there's no worry about any light!


----------



## Unclestewbrew (9/4/15)

Thanks for all the info guys , I'm now a little confused about which way to go lol.

Might try the reptile cord first as I can get my hands on one straight away as the nights are getting pretty chilly already in Sydney ,

Cheers Stu


----------



## QldKev (9/4/15)

I agree about heating ambient, much more gentle a manner of heat with no hot spots on the fermenter. I think most of the ways are great. I went the reptile heat cord as it's long and makes for a more uniform heating.

Here's the thread with links to the one i got.


----------



## stux (9/4/15)

I tried ambient heating. Ended up causing temperature swings. So switched to heat belt with in wort temperature thermowell


----------



## Unclestewbrew (9/4/15)

Hi QldKev , how did you put the cord in the fridge ? Did you just hang it off one of the racks ?

I'm more than a little concerned about a heating element coming into contact with the fridge surfaces and the possibility of a fire ,

Thanks Stu


----------



## QldKev (9/4/15)

Yep just off the top rack. The reason I prefer the reptile cord over the brew heat belt, is the reptile cord does not get that warm to touch. Mine is 7m long, so the heat is spread over a large area. It gets threaded from top to bottom a few times. The heat could not cause a fire, it would not get much warmer than 50c. So no issues with it touching fridge walls, fermenters etc.


----------



## GalBrew (9/4/15)

nosco said:


> It does need some kind of heat sink though.


Your fermenter full of wort/beer is the heat sink. I would not use a heat belt that isn't in direct contact with the fermenter, they get way too hot otherwise.


----------



## QldKev (9/4/15)

I def would not use a normal beer fermenter heat belt without the fermenter to suck the heat away. I think it was Ross that posted a pic of one that had caught on fire.


----------



## nosco (10/4/15)

Very true but as Speisy said being in direct contact with the fermenter would create uneven heat. Heating ambient temps is better I think. Plus I have my STC probe stuck on the outside of the fermenter so I don't want it to mess with the temp readings.


----------



## superstock (10/4/15)

nosco said:


> Very true but as Speisy said being in direct contact with the fermenter would create uneven heat.


Ever heard of convection currents?


----------



## nosco (10/4/15)

No but if you mean the hot and cold will create currents that will mix the wort in a hurry....
Probably not quick enough i reckon. Either way heat almost directly in contact with the wort doesn't sound good to me.


----------



## zeggie (10/4/15)

I've never had an issue with my heat belts. When its wrapped on a full fermenter I can touch it and its vaguely warm. Takes ages to raise temp so its gentle enough.
That being said I'd never seen those reptile heat globes so have ordered one on ebay 


But true ALWAYS wrap around a full fermenter, theres pics floating around of when its wrapped around an empty fermenter and also another left on a fridge shelf and it is NOT pretty.


----------



## nosco (10/4/15)

Ditching the heat belt in the fridge idea then. Id wrap around the fermenter but i have 2 fermenters in there atm. Plus im doing lagers so i dont need it yet


----------



## bookers (30/4/15)

DU99 said:


> i am using a small decommisioned fridge holds a 30 litre fermenter,i am using the lampholder in the fridge with a 25watt globe connected to a thermostat.works ok me.
> 
> .PS i put a old t-shirt over the fermenter also


+1 for this, this is exactly the same as mine, works a treat


----------



## yankinoz (30/4/15)

DU99 said:


> i am using a small decommisioned fridge holds a 30 litre fermenter,i am using the lampholder in the fridge with a 25watt globe connected to a thermostat.works ok me.
> 
> .PS i put a old t-shirt over the fermenter also


Uncle, you need very little heat if the fermenter is insulated. I too use an old fridge. A 1 L jug of somewhat warm and 4L jug of water at brewing temperature (adds heat buffering to the mass of wort in the fermenter) keeps beer right overnight. If I have to raise the temp, I use some warmer water.

Of course, in the fast fermentation phase, you'll probably need ice to keep the temp down.

It takes some experience. At first I woke in the night thinking my batch is f__d. It wasn't. All the same, DU99's thermostat and 25W globe would be easier. It's where I'll go once I get around to drilling the needed hole in the fridge.

DU99--what do you do when the fermentation is cranking out heat?


----------



## TheBigD (30/4/15)

This, gentle safe heat source no drilling required
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/14W-Reptile-lizard-snake-terrarium-black-heat-mat-AUSTRALIAN-PLUG-/131499057639?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item1e9df461e7


----------



## zeggie (14/5/15)

So bought one of those ceramic reptile heat lamps off ebay. Glowed bright red with a bad burning smell and died. Lucky I didn't leave it unattended or it would have burnt my fridge or my house :unsure: :unsure:

Think I'll stick with the safer heat belts!


----------



## BradG (14/5/15)

I've got one of these heat belts and just ordered another.


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/301629647281?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Turned out to be a Keg King packaged one. Cheap at $20 delivered


----------



## earle (14/5/15)

TheBigD said:


> This, gentle safe heat source no drilling required
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/14W-Reptile-lizard-snake-terrarium-black-heat-mat-AUSTRALIAN-PLUG-/131499057639?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item1e9df461e7


For only a few dollars more you can get a 20W vetsion which is the same wattage as the heat mats sold specifically for home brew. Just got one and have it in my brewing fridge, not in contact with fermenter and its working a charm.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (14/5/15)

Spiesy said:


> Re: light. Yes, I believe you're right.
> 
> Still, with ceramic heat lamps or heat pads heating the ambient - there's no worry about any light!





zeggie said:


> So bought one of those ceramic reptile heat lamps off ebay. Glowed bright red with a bad burning smell and died. Lucky I didn't leave it unattended or it would have burnt my fridge or my house :unsure: :unsure:
> 
> Think I'll stick with the safer heat belts!


Gotta chime in here, ceramic heat lamps emit heat primarily by radiation.

Air is an extremely poor conductor of heat, so the infrared radiation will be transmitted from the light through the air to whatever the nearest surface or thermal "body" it is pointing at. So if that's the side of your fermenter than you will get a warm spot (albeit it may be minimal). Heat transfer is never perfectly uniform, sadly we are governed by the laws of thermodynamics and in order to transfer heat you need a temperature gradient to drive it. The ambient air inside your fridge will most likely be heated by natural convection of your fermenter stirring the air around and transferring heat that way.

As long as you have a gentle source of heat, be it a low wattage belt, pad or light I think it will be fine. We're competing with the exothermic heat of fermentation anyway so it's quite a complex beast in that sense to hold a perfect temp throughout fermentation.

The key is measuring the variable you want to control, so a thermowell in your ferment at the centre is the best position. I don't do this (I tape my probe to outside wall) and I personally don't adjust for the initial heat of fermentation, neither do some commercial breweries I've seen. Like all things brewing we need to make a decision up front as to how far we are willing to go for the desired result.

Ps. For the record I use a low wattage heat belt wrapped around my FV just above the lower "ridge" in the plastic (Bunnings style fermenter). Even with 3 FVs at once in my chest freezer I only wraps the middle fermenter and find consistent temps on all three batches (due to the natural convection effect I mentioned). I measured this with an infrared temp gun.


----------



## zeggie (14/5/15)

BradG said:


> I've got one of these heat belts and just ordered another.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/301629647281?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> ...


Yep that's what I already have. Never had an issue with them. Gentle enough heat to touch with your hand.


----------

